# Application ARTE en allemand en Suisse



## iMax (4 Novembre 2015)

J'ai déballé ce jour mon Apple TV 32Go et téléchargé plusieurs applications, dont ARTE.

Or celle-ci ne semble diffuser que des émissions en Allemand si l'on possède un compte iTunes Suisse. J'ai essayé de modifier l'emplacement dans les préférences de l'Apple TV, voir de faire migrer provisoirement mon compte iTunes vers la France le temps de retélécharger l'appli, rien n'y fait.

Si vous voyiez une solution, je suis preneur.

Je suis pour le moment assez mitigé concernant ce nouvel Apple TV, notamment à cause de Siri, indisponible par chez-nous....


----------



## Gérard Ceccaldi (4 Novembre 2015)

Il y a deux apps Arte, ARTE TV et ARTE tout court, la deuxième est en français.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour cher iMax, bienvenue sur Macgeneration.

J'attends impatiemment une mise à jour logicielle, car pour l'instant, les bugs sont nombreux, comme j'en parlais hier. Enfin, ça ne ramènera pas non plus le port audio optique…

Quant à Siri, voici une explication de son absence dans certains pays. On me murmure aussi à l'oreillette que les claviers Bluetooth seront prochainement pris en charge. C'est si compliqué à mettre en place, sans compter que ça fonctionnait très bien auparavant?

On a une nouvelle fois qu'Apple a lancé un produit en beta.


----------

